# New Swift Kontiki 645 Autosound LCD/TV/DVD insisting No Disc



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Wondering whether anyone has suffered the same problem.

Brand new vehicle, one week old and when a new (not a copy) DVD is inserted into the DVD player of the Autosound LCD TV, it insists there is 'NO DISC'. The disc has been inserted both ways and will not read.

Anyone else? and what was the solution?

Many thanks.

Mark.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Have you tried more than one DVD ?


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, I'm afraid so, and bought a new one too.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

tug66 said:


> Yes, I'm afraid so, and bought a new one too.


I should not have asked really.

Well that's me out of ideas, guarantee jobbie.

But if this is the only problem on a brand new vehicle you are well ahead of the game.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: New Swift Kontiki 645 Autosound LCD/TV/DVD insisting No*



tug66 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Wondering whether anyone has suffered the same problem.
> 
> ...


Mark

Is this a dealer fitted unit or factory fitted?

If factory fitted by Swift you might get a response from them if this query is moved into the Swift forum.


----------



## riohog (Mar 1, 2008)

*AUTOSOUND TV*

Hi Mark,
I am suffering the same plight, I took delivery of my new Kontiki 665p from Johns cross about a month ago, tried the dvd player for the first time to no avail, keeps saying no disc, seems as though it cannot read discs, tried all sorts of things from manual but still not playing.
Took tv back to Johns cross thursday and they exchanged it for a new boxed unit no problem, till I arrived back home and tried it, exactly the same, no disc. So rather than keep going back to Johns cross I phoned Autosound direct and asked if they were suffering from a bad batch, they said no, asked for the serial no and arranged for a carrier to collect it this Monday and they normally have three day turnaround, so fingers crossed!
After hearing you have the same problem I am inclined to think they have had a bad batch!
Good Luck. Alex


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: AUTOSOUND TV*



riohog said:


> a new boxed unit no problem, till I arrived back home and tried it, exactly the same, no disc.


Bad batch or bad MH ?

Usually by now 127 electrical experts would have posted "THE WIRING IS TOO THIN". Yes, electrical experts do tend to shout.

But in this case it's beginning to look like Sick Motorhome Syndrome.

tug66 - can you try yours on mains ?


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks folks,

Not much progress but some response:

My dealer has been absolutely brilliant throughout (Richard Ling at Cranham Motorhomes) and though there seems to be some suggestion that receiving a new unit without any or many problems to put right is scarce, I havent yet come across anything else.

Anyways, he is at the NEC and responding to a message from me out of hours, he has spoken to swift at the show and they said they have stopped supplying the autosound tv with their new vans. He has also come across a previous identical example.

In true customer service fashion that I have come to expect of Richard, he has suggested he give me an alternative while mine is taken back and returned to autosound, thus I will not be without a tv at all.

Yes, it seems this is not an isolated problem, but in balance, I have also had another autosound TV with my other van since Feb without any problems at all.


----------



## riohog (Mar 1, 2008)

*Autosound*

Hi again Tug,
This is my second Kontiki also, my previous being a 645 supplied with Autosound tv which I had no problems with. So why are we having problems with the new Tv? They both work off 12volt, even if you use the mains lead its got a dropper to 12volt! As regarding MH problems I have to say both of mine have been fine, infact our new one which we took delivery of from Johns cross about a month ago, we took sraight to Italy, France and back without any faults apart from the dvd not working.
I consider that pretty damn good, some of the horror stories Ive heard!
Anyway I will keep you updated on progress.

Rio


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Rio,

You may have inadvertently given me a clue there;

Did you say that I can use the 240v 3-pin plug when I'm running on 12v only due to drop-down?

I hadn't realised this.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could this be a 'regional' thing. Your DVD player could be a unit made for e.g. the USA, region1, whereas UK comes under region 2.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Could this be a 'regional' thing. Your DVD player could be a unit made for e.g. the USA, region1, whereas UK comes under region 2.


Certainly looks like region coding. Is there an option to set a country within the setup menu of the TV/DVD player? Have you set any of the other options in the menu.
Other answer is that as this is essentially an unbranded TV Combi, it is likely not to have any regional coding set in the factory in China. In this case it is likely to need a software upgrade.
Gerry


----------



## riohog (Mar 1, 2008)

*Autosound tv*

Hi Tug,
What i meant about the electric lead with the dropper unit inline to 12v, is for use when your on electric hook up.
Autosound units are made in Slovakia and in answer to the last two posts I have tried the English default selection and also all the other variants just in case, still no joy! Ive read the manual back to front.
Anyway its being collected tomorrow for Autosound to sort.
Keep you informed
Alex


----------



## riohog (Mar 1, 2008)

*autosound*

Hi, 
Update to my last post,
Tv arrived back from sky media, Autosound, yesterday as promised.
Tried it out and all working ok.
Repair note says, fitted new dvd cable and new software update.
Have notified Johns Cross.

I am very pleased with the outcome even though they should have been tested from factory and again when set up in motorhome!
Hope this helps other people.
Alex


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Damn and blast, does that mean the one fitted to my new Voyager 685 is gonna be faulty too?

I have downloaded the check list from this site and going through the list checking all of these accessory units is most important. However, what can you do if it all works on the dealer's site at handover, and then busts when you get home.

Solution: I don't think I'll go home at all, I'll just stay out after collecting. Now, where's that full timer forum 8O


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the update Alex, delighted to hear it's all resolved now.

It gives me hope as I dropped my tv back to my dealer last week and it has now been sent back to Autosound. I'm hoping for a quick turnaround.

Out of all of this the lesson I have learnt, especially as I hope to buy more MH's is not to leave anything untested at time of collection. I had tried and tested everything else but being a consumer item, I hadn't bothered trying the DVD, though I had the tv.

I was most dissapointed that, despite the efforts of the saleman who I have already bigged-up, his management refused to simply swap out the tv and yet, the MH was days old and they had supplied a faulty unit; the moment you drive away, consumer units, incl items such as satnav and tv's are your responsibility. I would expect every single item to work 100% on delivery and if anything falls short of that, the dealer should resolve it, not the customer. 
Oh dear, I've woken up from my dream now!


----------



## riohog (Mar 1, 2008)

*tv*

Hi tugg,

Hope you get it back very soon, thats why i decided to contact sky media through the autosound manual tel no to try and resolve problem quicker,
it worked luckily, and in the three day turnaround they said!
I agree we should not have to do this having spent large sums of money but it seems the way with motorhome purchases.

Keep smiling
Alex


----------

